# My Mic Cuts Out When I Scream Or When My Voice Is Loud



## ShadyOr (Nov 8, 2020)

So I've been using OBS for a quite a while now, and this issue is still bugging me..
Everytime I scream or talk loudly my voice cuts out or disappears and i don't know why
here's a clip to show what I exactly mean: https://clips.twitch.tv/TenderRealTriangleOSfrog
Logs: https://obsproject.com/logs/HFHExKy07Tv82nu5
Hope someone can help here, cuz I've tried everything.


----------



## Sukiyucky (Nov 8, 2020)

To solve the problem, put a limiter filter on the mic.


----------



## ShadyOr (Nov 8, 2020)

Sukiyucky said:


> To solve the problem, put a limiter filter on the mic.


is there any recommended settings for the Limiter?


----------



## Sukiyucky (Nov 8, 2020)

Limiting should rarely go above 0.0db Unity. Set it to -2db and decrease it to -4dB, etc. until it is comfortable to your and your viewers ears.

Make sure you run tests and determine if the setting is appropriate:

Speaking normally
Screaming at a conscious highest level under control

Scream into it at what you think will be the loudest you will get and review the video after and listen to see if audio gets limited. Don't forget, it is not just about what you hear but also what viewers hear. You will need to be conscious of how loud your voice should be and what "normal" audio levels are for the viewers.


----------

